# Locomotives and Passenger cars



## mikary52nh (Jan 16, 2017)

Just getting into N scale so you all will probably get sick of me. Anyways, I seem to like the passenger cars more than freight but they all apply here.
Bought a book on Locomotives (the real ones) and passenger cars (real as well). So with exhaustive searching thru both books I am trying to get the right locomotive to the right passenger cars. Is there an easier way or another book that has both pictures, years in operation, etc..?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Try Wikipedia's "List of named passenger trains"...a lot you could learn from and possibly decide what you would like to duplicate


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't know if you've already discovered this site but you can input your loco, RR and any other requirements such as coaching stock and it'll come back with pics.
http://www.railpictures.net


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of the other guys suggestions are much
more specific to your question but a good rule
of thumb for matching locomotives and passenger
cars is...Steamer = Heavy weight 80 footers, 6 axle trucks.
Diesel = Smooth or corrugated side streamliners
70 to 80 ft, 4 axle trucks.

It's true the early diesels pulled some of the heavy weights
but they generally headed the crack premier trains. And
the steamers did pull a few of the lighter streamline cars
but that was a transition period. They would seen be
on the scrap track.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of the other guys suggestions are much
more specific to your question but a good rule
of thumb for matching locomotives and passenger
cars is...Steamer = Heavy weight 80 footers, 6 axle trucks.
Diesel = Smooth or corrugated side streamliners
70 to 80 ft, 4 axle trucks.

It's true the early diesels pulled some of the heavy weights
but they generally headed the crack premier trains. And
the steamers did pull a few of the lighter streamline cars
but that was a transition period. They would seen be
on the scrap track.

Early Burlington Zepthers had special cars mated to
the locos.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_Zephyr

Union Pacific also had a very special design that
used cars mated to the locos.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/features/general-article/streamliners-m10000/

Don


----------



## mikary52nh (Jan 16, 2017)

*Great*

Thanks all will be going thru all your info. Will be back with Q's on Kato track next month


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*n-scale passenger cars*

If you're interested in the Great Northern, CB&Q, Santa Fe or Milwaukee Road pre-Amtrak, you might want to look for a Bachmann "McKinley Explorer" set for the rolling stock. The three cars are Budd "Full Domes". Yes, traction_fan, I know - the Milwaukee Road had Pullman-Standard "Super Domes".


----------



## mikary52nh (Jan 16, 2017)

I have enough info for now but what I am looking for and having no luck is a good book that shows how to tear down an engine and rebuild it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*No single book?*



mikary52nh said:


> I have enough info for now but what I am looking for and having no luck is a good book that shows how to tear down an engine and rebuild it.


mikary52nh;

The directions for disassembling locomotives would vary a lot with the type of locomotive. I don't know, offhand, of any one comprehensive book that shows diagrams and procedures for many different loco types. The closest that comes to mind would be the manuals dealing with Lionel three=rail tinplate locomotive repair. That won't help you a bit for N-scale locos though. 
You might have better luck at the web sites of the locomotive's manufacturers. Bachman, for one, included an exploded view diagram with each loco they sold. These diagrams were used to identify, and order, repair parts. They may be available online. Also, an e-mail to the manufacturer might get you some info.
As a very general rule, (with plenty of exceptions!) most N-scale diesels(like their HO-scale brethren) come apart by spreading the bottom of the body shell with small screwdrivers. Do this with the loco held upside down in a "locomotive cradle". [This is a simple wood trough sized to fit locos in your scale. It should be lined with felt to protect the loco's paint job.] This often releases the mechanism from the shell. Some Kato, and others, may require four screwdrivers, each one set in a bit, from each corner. Others need to have the front coupler removed, with a tiny screw, before you can get the shell all the way off. 
Once you have the shell off, it becomes a little more obvious how the mechanism can be disassembled. Most N-scale locos have a "split frame" mechanism. There are two cast metal halves enclosing some form of plastic insulators, and held together by plastic screws,or metal screws inside insulators. The screws and insulators keep the two frame halves from touching, since each half is electrically connected to one rail of the track. Any direct contact between frame halves would cause a short circuit, and the loco would not run. Inside the split frame will be the motor, most of the gears, and often a pair of flywheels. Take notes, and photos when you get in this far. everything needs to go back in exactly the same place it came from; and sometimes that's not easy! Mark the top of the motor if you take it out. Re-installing it upside down will make the loco run backwards. I've found it helpful to perform such surgery on top of a white face towel. The towel helps contain the tiny parts, and makes them easier to see. The towel should be firmly anchored in place on the workbench. Use weights or clamps at the corners. Why? Because of our old friend Murphy, of "Murphy's law fame. You have not plumbed the true depths of despair until the *&%#$! towel slips off the bench taking all those tiny @!$^^&& *! parts to the floor and scattering them to the four corners of the room!  Oh well. Repairing model locos ain't for wimps!:smilie_auslachen:
Steamers are a world of their own. It seems that each one is fastened together in its own unique fashion! The best you can do, without a diagram, is to put on you Optivisor, and examine every millimeter of the shell under a strong light. Somewhere,(quite possibly "over the rainbow") you may find fiendishly concealed tabs, and/or screws. Or not!

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mikary52nh (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the informative lesson and a good start. I could almost feel the pain as the towel hit the floor. hwell:


----------

